# Belt running off Attachment Idler Pulley



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

I hope some of you can offer some advice.
After blowing snow on the weekend, it seemed like my blower was making a bit of a strange noise, and it seemed to vibrate a bit more than usual. I ziptied the auger handle and checked the augers running. The gearbox has a bit of a wobble ( not sure if that's normal), and when running the unit with the belt cover off, I noticed the auger belt closest to the engine block was running about 1/8 off the rear of the idler pulley. Is this pulley adjustable? is this a problem? It an Ariens 921037 that I bought from a JD dealership who used it for demos,etc. It has warranty on it, even though it was used but never sold.:sad2:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Choice - Bring it back to the dealer or move the belt back on, if it moves again bend the idler bracket a little to move the belt back on. You may be able to put washers behind the bracket moving the idler pulley outward. If it has an adjustment it would move the idler pulley only in and out, not back and forth.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for the help. I might try bending it a bit. It's probably ok, but I am picky about my stuff working the way they are meant to.
The washer is also a viable option too. If nothing else....always the dealership.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

*Picture to show my issue*

I took this yesterday to illustrate my issue.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

The idler pulley with the spring looks shined up on the side toward the engine. That would suggest to me that something is loose or bent. The back of the belt should ride in the center only.
It could be the angle that the picture was taken, but the double belts don't look to be riding on the idler right either. It almost looks like the bucket would be tilted forward.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

The more I think about it, the more I think that instead of a demo, it may have been a return. Where the bucket mounts to the frame may not be square and plumb.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

strtch5881 said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think that instead of a demo, it may have been a return. Where the bucket mounts to the frame may not be square and plumb.



Well, you may be right on both counts. It may well have been a return, probably will never know. I did buy it for about half price, so it was a good deal, and it does actually work well. I'm just a fussy guy. Today I took the bucket right off, checked the belts and the auger pulley. Also tightened the idler pulley and cleaned the inside. Checked the connection between the bucket and the tractor, and adjusted. Nothing made a difference, the belts are still
running just at the edge of the idler pulley. I left the beltcover off, started it and ziptied the auger handle down and noticed that the auger pulley on the bucket vibrated quite a bit. Bearing was tight. Maybe out of round pulley?:sad2:


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Possible pulley problem. At this point it could also be a bent shaft. Maybe it was dropped. You would need to check for runout with a dial indicator. When you had the bucket off, did you check both mating surfaces to see if they were flat and square?


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, they seemed to be square. I am going to remove the bucket again this weekend, and have another look at the whole machine. The more I think about what you said about a return, the more I think you're right.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bend the idler pulley brackets with a large pry bar to align the idler pulleys. Or add washers as needed to move idler pulley in the direction needed.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

It still should be checked for a bent pulley or shaft. Otherwise the vibration would always be there and cause other problems down the road.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

strtch5881 said:


> It still should be checked for a bent pulley or shaft. Otherwise the vibration would always be there and cause other problems down the road.



I would like to thank all members who offered advice.
I just came in after a 2 hour teardown, and I am happy to say that all is well. I took the advice to gently pry the idler bar, so as to align the rollers, which worked very well. The auger belts are now tracking the way they should,nice and straight, as well as the drive belt. Somehow it got locked into a back position,and the belt was riding the back half of the pulley; it now tracks down the middle.As for the vibration, well, that was a surprise to me. I pulled the double pulley off the bucket, and spun it on a rod....it spun perfectly. I re-attached it to the bucket....it had a run out issue, hence the vibration. I repulled it, and reseated it, and Voila! it ran like a dream. It must not have been seated properly in the first place. It now has a normal vibration as all blowers do. I was going to snap some pictures, but my hands were frozen, and time for a Rum. Maybe this week sometime.:smile2::grin::smile2::grin::kiss:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Very happy that you fixed the problem.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Good job. Persistence.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

strtch5881 said:


> Good job. Persistence.



Hey thanks Strtch! Here is a picture I took this morning, after I readjusted my cables for traction ( which was improperly adjusted) and auger( was good). If this was a return, the guy who had it previously certainly didn't know much about the workings of a machine like this. I like to get right inside my toys, and learn what makes them tick.
Again, thanks for the help.:wink2:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks great. Good luck and happy snow blowing.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> Looks great. Good luck and happy snow blowing.



Thanks Russ! I'll be out first thing int he morning. It's snowing here, not alot, but enough to play in tomorrow!:wink2:


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Choice - Bring it back to the dealer or move the belt back on, if it moves again bend the idler bracket a little to move the belt back on. You may be able to put washers behind the bracket moving the idler pulley outward. If it has an adjustment it would move the idler pulley only in and out, not back and forth.



Thanks again for the help J! Bending the bracket worked well, and the belts are running true again. The gearbox wobble is gone, as I pulled and reseated the pulley on the bucket.It must not have been seated properly in the first place, or , it was worked on, and not put back properly. Now I can sleep again!
Thanks!:wink2::smile2:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Glad its now to your satisfaction. I understand that some things just aren't right, and need to be fixed.


----------

